# ISO desserts made from fresh oranges



## jkath (Jan 2, 2008)

My navel orange tree is going wild and I need more ideas for using them. I don't make many desserts with them, so I'd like to see if anyone has any TNT recipes I could try. My only prerequisites are that they use only real ingreds (no pre-packaged things) and that they use a lot of oranges! Thanks!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Crepes with an orange/cointreau chutney ala mode.




....and a pinch on cinnamon.


----------



## merstar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Orange Butter Cake*

This cake is outstanding. I've made it many times, and have recommended it to lots of others who have made it and loved it. It's very moist and orangey.
I used a tube pan and left it unfrosted the first time I made it - the second time, I frosted it with an Orange Cream Cheese Frosting - the third time, I made the glaze and added 1 tsp orange zest. (Note: I haven't tried the filling).

ORANGE BUTTER CAKE

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter, room temperature (I use unsalted)
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
2 eggs
3/4 cup orange juice (I use fresh) (about 3-4 oranges)
3 tablespoons orange zest (about 3-4 oranges)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon orange extract

FILLING:
2/3 cup orange marmalade
3 tablespoons Grand Marnier

GLAZE:
1 1/2 cups confectioner's sugar -- sifted
3 tablespoons Grand Marnier (I used fresh orange juice)
1 tablespoon unsalted butter -- melted
1/2 teaspoon orange extract
*(I added 1 tsp orange zest)

DIRECTIONS:

Spread solid shortening (I use butter) on bottom and sides of tube pan or layer pans. (I use a tube pan). Dust evenly with flour and tap out excess flour. Be generous with greasing and flouring indentations if using a decorative Bundt pan. Or, grease and line with parchment paper. Position rack in center of oven and preheat to 350 F (325 F for dark pans). 

Sift together flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside. With electric mixer, cream butter and sugar until smooth. *(I cream until light and fluffy). Add eggs one at a time, beating after each addition. Alternately, add dry ingredients and juice, beating after each addition. Begin and end with flour. Scrape down sides of bowl and beater. Stir in grated orange zest and extracts.

Spoon batter into prepared pan(s); level top. Bake in preheated oven 50 to 60 minutes for a tube cake (I baked about 45 minutes), or 30 to 35 minutes for layers, or until top is golden brown and cake tester inserted in center comes out clean. 

Cool in pan(s) on wire rack about 10 minutes. Run knife blade around edge of cake. Top with plate or cardboard disk, invert and lift off pan(s). Cool cake(s) completely.

Filling: In a small bowl, blend orange marmalade with liqueur. To fill layers, set one layer on cardboard cake dish or flat plate. Spread evenly with marmalade-liqueur, top with second layer.

Glaze: Beat together all glaze ingredients. Add more juice by the drop to thin, more sifted sugar to thicken. Glaze should drip heavily from spatula. Spoon over tube cake, allowing glaze to run down sides. Or, spread glaze over top of layers.

Edited from my files.


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Orange Cornmeal Pound cake. Fan favorite around here.


----------



## jkath (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks merstar~ It looks great!!! LOVE the Grand Marnier addition.
(are you the same that used to be merrstar?)

Alix - will do - anything from your recipe book is always a winner around here.

Earlier this afternoon I made this: Orange Cake Recipe

I'll not cut into it till tonight, but it's so cute and tiny! about ½ the height of a regular cake, and it looks like it will be just the right size for dessert for four. (I'll be adding some fresh orange slices as garnish)


----------



## merstar (Jan 2, 2008)

jkath said:


> Thanks merstar~ It looks great!!! LOVE the Grand Marnier addition.
> (are you the same that used to be merrstar?)



You're very welcome, jkath. Yes, that's me - any way you spell it!


----------



## jkath (Jan 2, 2008)

Then I need to thank you - The reason I found and joined DC was from a suggestion _you_ gave me from the old tvfn forum back in Sept of 2004 .


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't offer any desserts,  jkath, but I do have a great recipe for a (huge) gelatin salad that uses fresh orange juice.  It is wonderful and could, I suppose, be served as a dessert, too.  I'm not where  I could post the recipe and I'll be out of town tomorrow, but I'll post on Friday.


----------



## merstar (Jan 2, 2008)

jkath said:


> Then I need to thank you - The reason I found and joined DC was from a suggestion _you_ gave me from the old tvfn forum back in Sept of 2004 .



Oh, that's great - I'm glad you found a good "home" here.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi jkath, I wish I had your problem.  Most of my family and I are sick and freezing in the Chicago winter .  My boys love oranges so much that they can eat a dozen in one sitting - I am not kidding. 

Some more things you can do with them.  Add them to salads - Greens as well as a fruit salad.  I like to peel the oranges and then using a sharp knife put cuts in between the membranes to get pretty slices out.  

In the summer I make fruit salad a lot with oranges (lots of them), grapes and apples and toss them together and serve them with a peice of Sara Lee pound cake and some freshly whipped cream.  Given you live in California you can enjoy this year around.

You can also juice most of your oranges if push comes to shove and freeze the juice.  I love to use orange juice in chinese dishes along with zest.  Orange chicken for example.  

I also like to make orange souffle.  It is really very easy to make and tastes delicious.  

3 cups of orange juice (freshly squeezed is best)
1 packet of gelatin (I use china grass but both work sort of the same)
sugar to taste (start with 1/2 a cup and add more)

Mix the orange juice and gelatin and cook it until the gelatin is completely dissolved.  Don't let the mixture boil just let it come to rolling boil and remove it from heat.  Let it cool completely. 

Using a mixer (stand or hand) beat the cooled orange gelatin mixture and 2 cups of cold heavy cream using a baloon whisk until it's all fluffy and well incorporated. 

Pour in a pie dish and refrigerate it overnight.  

Garnish with sliced oranges and serve.  It's light and delicious


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooooooo jkath! How about a take on lemon squares? Use fresh squeezed OJ and zest instead? And what about an orange meringue pie? Wait, I'll find my recipe and add the links in here.


----------



## jkath (Jan 3, 2008)

Yakuta - what great ideas! Thank you so much!!
Alix, I just may try the squares, but I must admit, even though lemon meringue is my favorite pie, I can't make it as well as I'd like. I rely on the bakery up the street for it!


----------



## Dodi (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been posting 10 recipes with orange in my site, enjoy!  Foodwizard Home Cooking - Recipes and Party Planning


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 3, 2008)

How about Orangechello? It's kind of a dessert.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

A super tasty and super easy dessert is to peel the oranges (and use the peel for Candied Orange Peel, but that's not part of the recipe)
and slice them about 1/3-inch thick.  Refrigerate them until a half hour before serving, and then drizzle them with the best extra virgin olive oil you have, and a couple of grinds of fresh white pepper.  The taste will surprise you.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 3, 2008)

This is almost more like really, really sticky sticky buns than french toast, and is oh-so-good! Orange-Pecan French Toast Casserole

Enjoy that orange tree of yours, jkath!  I just heard on the news today that with the cold spell they're having in FL, we can expect a huge jump in citrus prices!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 3, 2008)

PA Baker said:


> This is almost more like really, really sticky sticky buns than french toast, and is oh-so-good! Orange-Pecan French Toast Casserole
> 
> Enjoy that orange tree of yours, jkath! I just heard on the news today that with the cold spell they're having in FL, we can expect a huge jump in citrus prices!


 
...and _last year_ it was the freeze in CA that made the price of lemons go sky high!


----------

